# Replacing Ben Moore



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

Anybody used Pratt and Lambert? I used ben moore mostly before but times call for a cheaper paint... I was looking at accolade but hoped to get some feedback first.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

What product do you use mostly? Have you tried any of the new lines?


----------



## mattyhabs (Jun 10, 2007)

Used to love P & L Accolade interior, but i am done with it. The bases act so differently. Anything mixed in Base 1 is great, easy to use and hides great. The designer base hides awful and Base 2 is basically tinted syrup. 
Unless every color you want fits in Base 1, I wouldn't recommend it overall.
I paid roughly $ 32 a gallon for the velvet (eggshell). Trying the ben line next week, hoping to replace the accolade.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> What product do you use mostly? Have you tried any of the new lines?


I mostly used Ben moore collection an aura but the price is steep. 65 dollars a gallon here. Need a next best that is less... anyone recommend some good paints with good hide and high quality finish?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Try Ben before you give up. Should run around half.... more or less... what you pay for Aura. Applies like the pre 100% acrylic Regal and is tinted with the same colorants as Aura.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Try Ben before you give up. Should run around half.... more or less... what you pay for Aura. Applies like the pre 100% acrylic Regal and is tinted with the same colorants as Aura.


I guess your not really getting what I'm saying... Ben Moore is too much money around here and trying to save customers money. Its 65 a gallon for aura plus tax and 55 a gallon for ben moore collection plus tax..... im looking for another line alltogether the ben moore contractor grade is crap...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like you are not getting a contractor discount??


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like Aura is too expensive for you. That doesnt mean Ben Moore is. 

Here are some Ben Moore products that cost less than Aura:

Regal
Natura
Eco Spec
Super Spec
Ben


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wallnut said:


> I guess your not really getting what I'm saying... Ben Moore is too much money around here and trying to save customers money. Its 65 a gallon for aura plus tax and 55 a gallon for ben moore collection plus tax..... im looking for another line alltogether the ben moore contractor grade is crap...


 He is suggesting a more cost friendly paint from Ben Moore called ben. 

http://www.paintwithben.com/ben-webapp/index.jsp


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

P&L's Red Seal line is a nice mid grade. They also have a Red Seal porcelin in matte that is washable and scrubable. Never used the Accolade but have heard mainly good feedback.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Sounds like you are not getting a contractor discount??


I am but its only 15 at that store... ici and p&l gives me 25%...


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Sounds like Aura is too expensive for you. That doesnt mean Ben Moore is.
> 
> Here are some Ben Moore products that cost less than Aura:
> 
> ...


Ahh... wasn't sure that anything under Ben Moore collection was worth using... maybe its just the store here... the super spec is total crap at this store... inconsistant... most of the time its syrup. Havn't had a chance to try the natura yet ... is it good?


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, I might give ben a try and see how it compares.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am a fan of the BM matte finishes, so I have only used Natura to try it out in our son's nursery room. I liked the flat very much. Applied nicely, covered well, smooth. Price is not much cheaper than Aura though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wallnut said:


> I am but its only 15 at that store... ici and p&l gives me 25%...


Dont look at percentages....look at price. They give you 15% off what? The retail price...the MSRP....or just a price they decided to set in their P.O.S system to discount from. Hell, I could give someone a 60% discount if I wanted to....guys would think they're getting a great deal if they only looked at the percent off. Bottom line, look at the price you are paying, not the discount percentage.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I posted the ben moore link with the msrp listed there.


----------



## palmettopaint (May 14, 2010)

Wallnut said:


> I mostly used Ben moore collection an aura but the price is steep. 65 dollars a gallon here. Need a next best that is less... anyone recommend some good paints with good hide and high quality finish?


Does your dealer carry the Ben line? That would be a good line to consider. While Aura is exspensive it really is a great product. Ben would be the next best thing compared to Aura. They are introducing a Regal waterborne line very soon as well.


----------



## palmettopaint (May 14, 2010)

Wallnut said:


> I am but its only 15 at that store... ici and p&l gives me 25%...


 
Consider talking to the retailer again about the discount. I am in the business and those prices sound rather steep. The Ben line should retail for about 31.99 to 33.99. Waterborne colorant and better than average coverage. Entire line is washable.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

We only have one place that carries the BenMoore line called ben. It's a hardware store. I usually use ProMar 200 or SuperSpec. Depending on location of the job and designer. Most designers like BenMoore products. Right now we are doing an exterior with BenMoore Ironclad low luster oil on the siding and Impervo Metal and Wood high gloss oil on the trim. $55 a gallon. Oil wasnt my choice.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

palmettopaint said:


> Does your dealer carry the Ben line? That would be a good line to consider. While Aura is exspensive it really is a great product. Ben would be the next best thing compared to Aura. They are introducing a Regal waterborne line very soon as well.


 Palmetto did you perhaps have a business in Wilmington NC at one time?


----------

